# Help us pick a new domain name!



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2020)

The site is looking to rebrand. @Mbxx says he will give someone a present if they come up with an idea that we end up using.

We need a new domain (the address you reach our website by). Our sadmin wants to move away from the Naruto motif, but stay within the confines of anime/manga.

*Examples:* nindo.net (taken), nakamaforums.com (too long, I guess?), mangabuff.com (taken, probably, I haven't checked).

We can't seem to come up with anything internally that upper management is pleased with, so we're reaching out to you.

Actually selecting from the pool of suggestions will be pretty much entirely up to him.

Bonus points if you can keep the NF moniker somehow.

*FAQ:*
_
What is the present?_
Ask him.
_
Are you for real?_
A significant portion of us are.

_Chucklefu-_
I'm afraid not 

Mbxx Edit:


8 <= letters
No combining of words
No brands

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Marvel (Jan 18, 2020)

Surprised that more people aren't in this thread.

Anyways,I have a few possible names. I think one way to actually boost this forum's population would be by pushing a name that seems inviting to other audience's. Naruto ended years ago,yeah we still get new members but there probably aren't people out there looking for a naruto forum.

There's other anime out there and even Boruto. So a site name that's inviting other audiences would be optimal.

Now,my names are as follows.


Boruto forums. - Pretty self explanatory. Boruto fans would likely come here and long gone members might come back thinking its a new site. 
Shounen forums. - At this point the forum isn't just about Naruto,we have other anime here like One Peice,MHA,OPM.,DBZ etc. So this could allow those people to feel invited if they're not just Naruto fans.
Naruto Next Gen forums - Could push the narrative of a revamped forum and invite Boruto fans and old posters like the previous suggestion but this way you're still sticking to your roots and keeping Naruto in the name.
Uzamakiforums.- Cool name
Leaf Village forums- Naruto related name
Konoha forums
Boruto Next Gen forums.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2020)

HinoKuni.com

or we can just have it where we come up with a custom name. I was gonna get the Japanese spelling for Land Of Smoke and present that as a name.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2020)

hiddenshadows.com is a suggestion I have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2020)

Hmm, the long side. 

Hidden-nin.com?


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2020)

There r 2 ways of going about renaming it.

The first involves maintaining its weeb front, as u said in the OP. While generic something like MangaCentral or something cutesy like AnimeFox would would be best for search results.

On the other hand u could just give it a name that sounds good but doesnt make it obvious wut the site is about, something like "RamenShop".

I'm not the best at naming things, especially on the spot. I'll give it a bit more thought to see if I can think of anything decent.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tri (Jan 18, 2020)

KonohaCrossing.com


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2020)

6paths.com?

I meanwhile we aren't using the actual "brand name" would he be opposed names from things within the universe?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jan 18, 2020)

Why do we need to get away from the Naruto side of things? I don't want this to sound like whining, as I am just genuinely curious. I know it's probably just for more people to hop on because having a specific series in the domain name is somewhat exclusive, but I'd like to know if that isn't the case.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2020)

packageinthemail.com

click on the link and have welvin da great saying deez nuts before it auto logs into the forum.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2020)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Why do we need to get away from the Naruto side of things? I don't want this to sound like whining, as I am just genuinely curious. I know it's probably just for more people to hop on because having a specific series in the domain name is somewhat exclusive, but I'd like to know if that isn't the case.



Mbxx worries about copyright infringement a lot and wants to move as far away from trademarked iconography as possible and a number of people feel tying the site to a series that won't last forever is not ideal.


*Spoiler*: _My 2 cents_ 



I've discussed this in @Shroomsday 's recent podcast. It's over two hours long though so I wouldn't put you through it just for this. Personally I'd rather keep the brand we have and secure a better domain suffix since I don't believe we have much growth potential anyway and user retention and historical association with the series has more value than trying to beat mal/anilist/crunchyroll, websites that provide services and not just forums. But it's not up to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> On the other hand u could just give it a name that sounds good but doesnt make it obvious wut the site is about, something like "RamenShop".


I like this a lot.

It respect the the Original brand, while also giving some Otaku astetics to it.

This is also a  mature name.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marvel (Jan 18, 2020)

Chuninexams.com

Konohagakure.com

One I really like

Leaf Hurricane.com

or Severe LeafHurricane.com


----------



## Tri (Jan 19, 2020)

nindocafe


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> 6paths.com?
> 
> I meanwhile we aren't using the actual "brand name" would he be opposed names from things within the universe?



That´s taken  So point being, not wildly guessing. Branding is very difficult. Some unique idea


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx worries about copyright infringement a lot and wants to move as far away from trademarked iconography as possible and a number of people feel tying the site to a series that won't last forever is not ideal.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My 2 cents_
> ...



Shrooms has a podcast ?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2020)

Suggestion:

ningenforums.org

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Catamount (Jan 19, 2020)

A few of those suggestions are premium domains if .com. You are looking for non-premium, correct?


----------



## Viole (Jan 19, 2020)

well if you are actually serious unlike 2 years ago where all it lead to was removal of .com to .org

shinobisekai.com

Translates to Ninja World in english.

Pros

Tribute to Narutoverse which made the site what it is.
Anime/Manga related in general because Shinobi is most common theme in japanese manga
Japanese Culture reference
Most of all, it has 3 Search Keywords "Shinobi" "Sekai" and most importantly "Isekai" which is a huge trend right now which wont go away for a good while.


isekaiforums.com can be another but wont have linkage to Naruto whatsoever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2020)

Prolly he got tired from all cease and desist thing


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2020)

Whatever it will be just remind/tell me. So i can log in again


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 19, 2020)

Amol said:


> Well forum as whole can be focused more on One Piece. End of current arc(Wano) is going to start endgame of One Piece. That surely will increase the traffic given people have been waiting for this since forever.
> One Piece is after all the biggest selling manga out there.
> I get that Mbxx doesn't want copyrighted words in domain name so we can't have One Piece in name. We just have to find something that reminds people of One Piece.


laughtale.lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sabco (Jan 19, 2020)

BigMeme.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Jan 19, 2020)

WeebCentral
OtakuPalace 
WeebFandom
OtakuHotSpot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tri (Jan 19, 2020)

ShounenRoundtable

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Shrooms has a podcast ?



Do you want to join the next one? You can expect a fair and even handed interview.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

OptimisitcForums.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Fandomcorner.net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2020)

NakamaFans
NinjaFace
NipponFam


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 19, 2020)

The Grand Library.com


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> looking to rebrand in what sort of way? As Naruto in some fashion should be what our forum was created for so unless your specific about the rebranding I am gonna only suggest Naruto like titles.


I agree with this, this is THE Naruto forums, it was created for Naruto.
Changing its name its just gonna confuse people.

But if he really wants to do it then keep it familiar like: Mangajump, mangahokage etc.


----------



## Trog (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm down with whatever, but it would be cool if we could do something where the acronym is still NF.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 19, 2020)

Literally came to this thread to suggest this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 19, 2020)

thealley.org


----------



## Yamato (Jan 19, 2020)

Very interesting 
I kinda prefer having it unchanged, but  copyright issues like the time with Viz


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2020)

Amol said:


> Well forum as whole can be focused more on One Piece. End of current arc(Wano) is going to start endgame of One Piece. That surely will increase the traffic given people have been waiting for this since forever.
> One Piece is after all the biggest selling manga out there.
> I get that Mbxx doesn't want copyrighted words in domain name so we can't have One Piece in name. We just have to find something that reminds people of One Piece.



Nakamaforums.com

Still NF

Easy to remember

Mostly related to OP but also comes up in other anime often

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ral (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m typically good at creative forum names so just give me a few days to compile a list based on some local research.

I named my soon-to-be public forum “[Blocked Domain]” with the short name simply being OLF. @mina created our meowtastic mascot Milo who I completely adore <3. But we too are discovering playful uses of the forum name I chose to incorporate into our brand.

The tricky part about choosing a good name for a forum is appeasing all parties equally. Can’t have too much Naruto in the name and can’t stray away from the sections that are already part of this forum that literally have Naruto references all over.

With that being said, if a rebrand does happen, then y’all will have to think about either keeping the majority of Naruto themed section names or completely overhauling them with general names to match the new theme/forum name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 19, 2020)

Ninjaforums is kind of good too. Relates  to naruto without copyright issues and is so universal it might attract people just for googling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shazam (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The site is looking to rebrand. @Mbxx says he will give someone a present if they come up with an idea that we end up using.
> 
> We need a new domain (the address you reach our website by). Our sadmin wants to move away from the Naruto motif, but stay within the confines of anime/manga.
> 
> ...



Why doesn't @Mbxx ever post? Is he/she even real? 

Anyways. What is the potential gift in question?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx worries about copyright infringement a lot and wants to move as far away from trademarked iconography as possible and a number of people feel tying the site to a series that won't last forever is not ideal.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My 2 cents_
> ...


Shroomsday has a podcast?


----------



## kayz (Jan 19, 2020)

konohacouncil.com
Scroll-tales.com


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> I agree with this, this is THE Naruto forums, it was created for Naruto.
> Changing its name its just gonna confuse people.
> 
> But if he really wants to do it then keep it familiar like: Mangajump, mangahokage etc.


It may be confusing but mbxx doesn’t own Naruto and he might have grown past liking the show.


----------



## blueice12 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nenato. Com


----------



## Juub (Jan 19, 2020)

Juub.com

Will even pay the domain name as a sign of goodwill.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> It may be confusing but mbxx doesn’t own Naruto and he might have grown past liking the show.


Well then the forum its gonna die.
When people wish to discuss manga now a days they go to 4chan, reddit among other stuff. This forum is dying so this will be the final nail in the coffin.

Well then he could sell the forum to the corp @God Movement  and use that to create its own new forum?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 19, 2020)

notcomicvice.com

I got here as narutoforums and now you guys want to change after this much time? I demand revolution to overthrow you all,bring the guilhotine!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Why doesn't @Mbxx ever post? Is he/she even real?
> 
> Anyways. What is the potential gift in question?


You don’t tag mbxx. It’s a big no no in many parts of the forum.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

Viole said:


> well if you are actually serious unlike 2 years ago where all it lead to was removal of .com to .org
> 
> shinobisekai.com
> 
> ...


We have an 1100 page thread called Road to SHinobi No sekai. It's a naruto game thread in the NBD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Jan 19, 2020)

I dunno about domains
but how about:

animeuniverse.com ?
or
animeforall.com ?

<3


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 19, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Damn,I've never seen so many people veiwing a thread at once. Holy fuck.


Guess you've never seen drama unfold live


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jan 19, 2020)

borutosdadforums.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

Shinobiforums.org

Konoha.com

Shippuden.com


----------



## Shazam (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> You don’t tag mbxx. It’s a big no no in many parts of the forum.



I dont care? Wasting a lot of my time here as it is


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Guess you've never seen drama unfold live


I heard our peak site activity was like 1400.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 19, 2020)

Idk, "shonenlibrary" or things like that? 

I'd go with something neutral. Honestly, if I was looking place to talk about something like One Piece, HxX or Dragon Ball, last place I'd check is website called "narutoforums". I've found this forum on accident to be honest. So if you just want to turn it into "ninjaforums" or "hiddenleafvillage", then this whole change will change nothing imo (I've read first post, but I've seen responses too). Personally I'd pick something neutral, but for me, as for someone who already found this website, there's no difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 19, 2020)

Weebhaven.org
Screechercentral.org
Onlyanimefans.org


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 19, 2020)

Animelibrary . com 
Animedistrict . com
Mangaglobe . com
Hunterllibrary . com


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> You don’t tag mbxx. It’s a big no no in many parts of the forum.


It's a big no no in any part of the forum


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Ninjaforums might be good


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 19, 2020)

InKuboWeTrust.org


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> It may be confusing but mbxx doesn’t own Naruto and he might have grown past liking the show.


Does he want to make profit? If he doesnt then nothing wrong will happen. Naruto is the name of a food after all 

Again if he want no trouble then @Mbxx  sell the forum to @God Movement

or find a loop like uzumakiforums.com or uzumakifan.com since its a generic name uzumaki. It means spiral in japanese. That word cant be branded by itself.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 19, 2020)

nerdforum.com


----------



## Amol (Jan 19, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nakamaforums.com
> 
> Still NF
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest it but it was already in OP. I like it though. 
Maybe we can combine Naruto and One Piece words. 
Like 
ninjapirate.com
or
pirateninja.com
Though keeping NF shortform is harder. 
Thing is nobody visits site that has generic name. When I wanted to discuss Naruto manga I used exact word Naruto + forums to google and that is how I found this site. If I wanted to discuss One Piece back then I would have searched One Piece/Luffy + forums/discussion.
In the end site name must have a word that means something big in popular manga. That is the only way new member will find the site. If NF is to survive it has to cater fans of one of the popular manga like it catered to fans of Naruto in the past. Naruto is a dead series now hence I think One Piece should be the new focus.


----------



## Gex (Jan 19, 2020)

Ummm... Speaking from the perspective of someone that returned to this forum after 9 years.
The Boruto anime/manga pissed me off so much that I really needed a place to vent. And I remembered that there was this cool Naruto forum I registered on all those years back. Didn't really remember the domain but the first thing that came to mind was Konoha forums. So I googled just that. Somehow worked.

I  don't think that changing to something non-Naruto related is a wise move as this forum was based on Naruto.
At the same time I don't think there is much potential to gain new users as majority of younger people moved to reddit/discord.

But definitely don't change the name to anything Boruto related if you want to gain any users at all.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

NaniForums.com
since it translates to WHAT Forums? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 19, 2020)

ThePhalley2.com @Everlong


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2020)

NingenForums
TalkNoJutsu Forums
Headcanon University
ATatatatat Discussions


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Laugh Tale forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> Does he want to make profit? If he doesnt then nothing wrong will happen. Naruto is the name of a food after all
> 
> Again if he want no trouble then @Mbxx  sell the forum to @God Movement



Who is this chap? Am i supposed to know him? 

Looking at the comments on his profile, seems he negs people for fun.


I mean mbxx is also the one footing the bill for the domain name, he can change the name of he wants to.


----------



## Hazard (Jan 19, 2020)

Ningenforums.com

Ramenforums.com


----------



## Trinity (Jan 19, 2020)

Ral said:


> With that being said, if a rebrand does happen, then y’all will have to think about either keeping the majority of Naruto themed section names or completely overhauling them with general names to match the new theme/forum name.


this was the game plan

jammies bumping the general anime section up and pushing the naruto section down was part of that

but for some reason staff recently took a step backwards with the BH rebrand


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Who is this chap? Am i supposed to know him?
> 
> Looking at the comments on his profile, seems he negs people for fun.
> 
> ...



maybe he should ask the community if they are ok with it?


----------



## Zembie (Jan 19, 2020)

Negforums


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2020)

DistanceForums.etc
Reference to arguably the most pupular theme of Naruto. General enough while still being at least somewhat related to Nart (I feel like we should at least keep at least some relation to it, as it's how this all started)

NNF.ect
"New Naruto Forums". But since it's initials, it doesn't necessarily need to mean anything. Like KFC or MTV.

SpiralXross.etc
Reference to the swirl on a slice of naruto. Cross cuz it sounds cool.

Takusanokage.etc
A little long. A misspelling of "A lotta shadows" in weebspeak. Reference to the Kage Bushin no Jutsu, as well as (hopefully) the pool of users in the forum.

TankobanForums.etc
Manga related. Also implies that this is the final version of the forum in place of the flawed.


I'll see if I can come up with anymore when I get home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jan 19, 2020)

@Mbxx sweety, I have it:

 okboomer.org


----------



## accountmaker (Jan 19, 2020)

A complete rebranding? I mean, it depends on what you want to gain from this... I'm ambivalent. One hand, this website has always been Narutoforums, it's been over a freaking decade at least. 

You want to keep the anime/manga theme, without competing against mal, or Crunchyroll, and without infringing on the Naruto brand. I assume you also want to attract new users, so referencing Naruto probably won't get you new users...

Maybe something like "goshounen.com"? or shounengo (Shounen+go, in case it wasn't obvious enough). You want a name that isn't taken, doesn't relate to a specific brand, for various reasons (naming it something like plusultra.com would not infringe on copyright, but it'll also run into the same problems as "Narutoforums" once the hero academia's steam runs out). You might try "demonslayers.com" but, you'll probably run into the same shit. Honestly, I think
"*goshounen.com*" or "*shounengo.com*" or something similar is your best bet.


----------



## Trinity (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> We should also try to avoid the .com since they are the most expensive domain names.


no, not really 
and that only depends if the domain is being sold for a ridiculously high amount by cockgobblers

.com is actually the most preferred thing since its popularized and many defining and notorious brands use it

there's a huge market for it  and it's easily recognizable


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 19, 2020)

MangaTemple . com


----------



## Kishido (Jan 19, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Kishido



@T.D.A

Said this 2 years ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2020)

@Naruto if he wants to move away from the naruto brand does that mean you are going to be forced to change your name so he will no longer be disgusted looking at it?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Naruto if he wants to move away from the naruto brand does that mean you are going to be forced to change your name so he will no longer be disgusted looking at it?



I will be nardo forever, baby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (Jan 19, 2020)

What about

LaughTale forums

No not only because of One Piece but also for other tales we are talking about


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 19, 2020)

Immortalweeb . net.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2020)

Holshotri.org or .net or .com


Short for holy shounen trinity


----------



## accountmaker (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I will be nardo forever, baby.


I really recommend goshounen/shounengo. It's available AFAIK and fixes most of your problems


----------



## MarF (Jan 19, 2020)

TalkNoJutsu .org


----------



## U mad bro (Jan 19, 2020)

Basementhomies.com


----------



## Austin (Jan 19, 2020)

The fact we haven't changed names yet is honestly wild


----------



## zoro (Jan 19, 2020)

Shonenland.com 
Shonenhub.com
Nipponfan.com


----------



## Mariko (Jan 19, 2020)

fuff said:


> keep the current name, easy to find in case anyone ever leaves for a short period of time
> 
> 
> boruto forums...dont...we all have seee the sales



On a serious note, I must agree this.

Naruto is now the knew DB, and everybody knows it (no matter they like it or not). 

And it's this forum ID.

Why changing?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto Shippuden Forums


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 19, 2020)

playraidshadowlegends.org
Cash that check cuz


----------



## Silver (Jan 19, 2020)

narutoisoverandborutoisntgoodenoughtotakeitsplaceforums.com


----------



## accountmaker (Jan 19, 2020)

You thought this was Narutoforums? NO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sequester (Jan 19, 2020)

oturanpages.info


----------



## Sumu (Jan 19, 2020)

BentoBox.com

MountOtaku.com

NingensLibrary.com


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> AFAIK .com is highly preferred, and the more esoteric the suffix the less likely we are to get it.



There are also a lot of bananas on this forum.

@Hand Banana @Mider T 

And people go bananas when it comes to change. 

Maybe bananaforums.com as a strong contender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

ShanksvsMihawkforums.com


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 19, 2020)

FictionFanatics.com

FandomFrenzy.com

MarvelingatMedia.com


Cuz Alliteration is fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 19, 2020)

Toshokan.gov
Toshokan.net
Toshokan.org
Toshokan.com

Toshokan means library in japanese according to google


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 19, 2020)

headcanon.com
headcanon-university.org (shout out to @Superstars for this one lol)
tierspecialists.com


----------



## Hero (Jan 19, 2020)

Or why not just call it NF. That’s it


----------



## January (Jan 19, 2020)

CoolNinjas

ninjaforums

Way of ninja forums

shinobi forums

My favourite: Rocklee forums


----------



## The Great One (Jan 19, 2020)

He also has Chidori Nagashi which could paralyze her if she comes close

It's not about Naruto anymore.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> There are also a lot of bananas on this forum.
> 
> @Hand Banana @Mider T
> 
> ...


I support this post.



*Paid for by the Banana-nites Association LLC FSB, NB, NT&SA, Trust PLLC, DBA "BNA" YMMV YOLO*


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Not sure what kind of budget you have, but mangaforums.com is available for $3,000. I can see people typing in [manga forums] in Google, so it might help with traffic. And unlike Naruto, My Hero Academia, etc. manga is something that's going to last, not to mention you don't have to worry about trademark issues.

Manga is a bit broader than Shonen too, so Seinen manga can be featured as well. Not to mention it would be really funny if we would be called MF.

Mangaforums also really close to narutoforums, and some people (petty as it may seem) are really resistant to change, so something close to home is probably going to upset the least amount of people.

I would also have the narutoforums.org redirect to the mangaforums.com site for a few years until people adapted.

But most sites have things like the forum extension before the SLD. So "ningen.com" might have "forums.ningen.com" as the address for their forums, but then they usually have a main site too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> *.net*



I just want to point out that I made a magnificent joke and literally no one rated it and I'm definitely not upset at all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> Feel free to start your own forum.


>Starting a forum on 2020
ok boomer.


----------



## Simon (Jan 19, 2020)

forniteforums


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 19, 2020)

AnimeValley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Jan 19, 2020)

Tell @Mbxx to piss off. The name’s fine. Either he gives us a good reason for the change or he takes a hike and finds one himself.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe HST.com or .org or something. Its simple, still naruto related without referencing it for those people that want it to stay naruto related





It's probably a shit name tbh


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 19, 2020)

The only one i  care for so far is RamenShop.com and i dont mind NinjaForums.com.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2020)

ShinobiWorld


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> Maybe HST.com or .org or something. Its simple, still naruto related without referencing it for those people that want it to stay naruto related


Short domains consisting of 2 or 3 letters are in the million dollar range (ten million for 2 letters), you can drop a zero or two off that by using .org instead of .com, but it's still very expensive, especially since it's just the domain name.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 19, 2020)

Karma said:


> There r 2 ways of going about renaming it.
> 
> The first involves maintaining its weeb front, as u said in the OP. While generic something like MangaCentral or something cutesy like AnimeFox would would be best for search results.
> 
> ...


I highkey really like this


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> lol 6paths shut all of them down though. But, it's taken. Guess there is a reason why my suggestion was pretty good.


Number, hyphens, and overall non-letter symbols should be avoided too since it doesn't work too well with search engines.

Sixpaths.com is better than 6paths.com.


----------



## Hayumi (Jan 19, 2020)

Ramen shop is a really great idea. Also not to go off on a food theme lmao, butmaybe stuff like BentoBox.com, SushiBar.com, Anime and Ramen.com sound pretty cool to me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 19, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> Number, hyphens, and overall non-letter symbols should be avoided too since it doesn't work too well with search engines.
> 
> Sixpaths.com is better than 6paths.com.



have an optimistic for your efforts.


----------



## Mob (Jan 19, 2020)

ningenforums.org


----------



## PocketGod (Jan 19, 2020)

Oturanforums.org


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 19, 2020)

Deepweeb.org


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

whatever it is, can it be something that wont be embarrassing cuz i always feel ashamed when i google something in front of people and the narutoforums history shows up as a potential link and im like nope nope hurry up and type in whatever im searching for (


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

Tri said:


> KonohaCrossing.com


ah this one sounds cute !!


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Correction, 

Advantages of the domain.

.com is better TLD than .org.
Manga is a more searched term than Naruto (it's also broader, more neutral and one letter shorter.)
Mangaforums is fairly close to narutoforums, so it will ring familiar with the older members.
Available and affordable.
Disadvantages of the domain.

It's a bit long (this is really a question of budget.)
It would be preferable to have a one-word domain name, and add a forum extension (forum.ningen.com) if you intend to extend the site beyond a forum in the future (store.ningen.com).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag77 (Jan 19, 2020)

"RamenShop" was a good name imo.


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

ho11ow said:


> Deepweeb.org


Weebweb.org



It's not even taken.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

animuforums
mangoforums
fanforum
popcultural


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

nakamaforums
natoforums (lol)
nextforums
naganoforums
nerdforums
naanforums

idfk


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jan 19, 2020)

CHOJIFORUMS. ORG
REDACTED.NET
ALLTHINGSANIME.COM
ANIMEDAILY.ORG
ETIKU.ORG


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 19, 2020)

BorutosDad.com 

I


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Sabco said:


> BigMeme.org





Karma said:


> There r 2 ways of going about renaming it.
> 
> The first involves maintaining its weeb front, as u said in the OP. While generic something like MangaCentral or something cutesy like AnimeFox would would be best for search results.
> 
> ...



Isssue is here, RamenShop -> pretty all is taken.


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx wants nothing to do with the Naruto brand anymore.



Not really the point; I said, we should not take brand names.


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> HinoKuni.com
> 
> or we can just have it where we come up with a custom name. I was gonna get the Japanese spelling for Land Of Smoke and present that as a name.



Taken as well.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Taken as well.


How about NindoForums?

OP suggested Nindo.net but Nindo itself was taken

so just toss in a Forum on it and you have the domain name

Edit: kind of expensive though :/


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

As help:

 for domain checking.

So not suggest taken domain names. That´s pointless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Viole said:


> well if you are actually serious unlike 2 years ago where all it lead to was removal of .com to .org
> 
> shinobisekai.com
> 
> ...



That´s actually not a bad approach. Too bad isekai.com is taken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 19, 2020)

Rasenshuriken.com


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2020)

Viole said:


> isekaiforums.com can be another but wont have linkage to Naruto whatsoever



That time I got reincarnated as a fodder shinobi in the hiddenleafvillage.com


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

Since Naruto is over now but it's what pretty much brought this forum together (anime wise anyway), how bout we rename it Legacy of the Leaf Forums? Or LLF for short?


----------



## justcamtro (Jan 19, 2020)

LeafUnited
AnimeUnited
HiddenUnited

idk, hard to think anything in my mind rn.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2020)

Also who's going to look through all these names? Or will the upper staff just pick the 1st best one they see?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jan 19, 2020)

HunterManga.Org


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 19, 2020)

mangamaniacs.com

mangacraze.com

oharalibrary.com - keeps something old


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 19, 2020)

@Mbxx what about mangafans.com ?


----------



## Animegoin (Jan 19, 2020)

NinjaFanForum (NarutofanForum)

Idk


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> As help:
> 
> for domain checking.
> 
> So not suggest taken domain names. That´s pointless.


The issue with this is that all decent domains are parked, and you're not going to get something as good as narutoforums.com from the registrar. A lot of good domains are for sale though, so if you make an estimate of what you'd be willing to pay it'd be easier to find good ones.


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

mangaboards.com

Free to register.

I deserve a mod banner for finding it though.


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2020)

fightingdreamers.org


----------



## Flame (Jan 19, 2020)

If there's anyone I know who'll be capable of helping us, it's @Gledania 

Please help the forum


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> The issue with this is that all decent domains are parked, and you're not going to get something as good as narutoforums.com from the registrar. A lot of good domains are for sale though, so if you make an estimate of what you'd be willing to pay it'd be easier to find good ones.



Yes, that is the issue. But frankly, its not about these kind of domains.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 19, 2020)

NFLegacy.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 19, 2020)

How about we keep it the same...? But if we have to change it let’s not use anything from Boruto.

Anyways my suggestion is Animeplaza.com.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah, I don't like the Fan-Fiction.com suggestion either. It has that weird lewd undertone / implication like you're visiting literotica.com, or a similar site, which is kind of strange / creepy.


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Damn it!


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2020)

animeheaven.org
escanor.com


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2020)

everythingsurvivor.net


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 19, 2020)

nakamavalley

ninja-academy

emerald-coast

piratecity

weebpalace

ninjafortress

piratecove

ninja-heores

pirate-heroes

pirate-academy

edenheroes

That's all I can think of...

BTW, how the change of domain will affect PMs? I made a lot of private posts that I'd like to keep...


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Yeah, I don't like the Fan-Fiction.com suggestion either. It has that weird lewd undertone / implication like you're visiting literotica.com, or a similar site, which is kind of strange / creepy.



Yes, its out. It was just a thought. Therefore, lets not focus on it.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 19, 2020)

pirateking.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Warlordgab said:


> nakamavalley
> 
> ninja-academy
> 
> ...



You try to hard to combine something.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2020)

shounenknightz.com


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You try to hard to combine something.



I agree on that...

BTW, what about the PM posts I made?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 19, 2020)

restorethearchives.net

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

@Mbxx I'm not really sure you've made clear what you're looking for. You want something relating to the site, but you don't want the terms anime or manga in the SLD, which are both more recognizable than shonen.


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 19, 2020)

How about zenoforums.com? It's a nice, inconspicuous Dragon Ball Super reference, and it seems pretty fitting since everything gets erased.


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2020)

Change it to outskirtsbattledome.com, it’s the section that attracts the most internet traffic anyways


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> How about zenoforums.com? It's a nice, inconspicuous Dragon Ball Super reference, and it seems pretty fitting since everything gets erased.


That's actually pretty good, but I'd probably drop the s since zenoforum.com is available



New mascot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> @Mbxx I'm not really sure you've made clear what you're looking for. You want something relating to the site, but you don't want the terms anime or manga in the SLD, which are both more recognizable than shonen.



Arg, well not generic terms like that. That is is too much used and the best is taken. Unique ideas, in the direction of "Ramenshop" (which is all taken) or such. Something that every fan can recognize (at least a little) and is unique. And one word. This can be its on expression. A portmanteau word was considered.


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> That's actually pretty good, but I'd probably drop the s since zenoforum.com is available
> 
> 
> 
> New mascot.



Not something with "forums". A unique standalone name. Yes, its very difficult.


----------



## Simon (Jan 19, 2020)

SexyGoku.com is available and way better than any dragonball domain ya'll have thrown out there.


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> SexyGoku.com is available and way better than any dragonball domain ya'll have thrown out there.



Combination, brandname. That´s difficult. So please no Name + Name.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 19, 2020)

blinkstforums.net

I’ll send you the invoice later


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

heroeshaven.com
heroesplaza.com
etc.

heroes = reference to shonen


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

BlinkST said:


> blinkstforums.net
> 
> I’ll send you the invoice later


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The site is looking to rebrand. @Mbxx says he will give someone a present if they come up with an idea that we end up using.
> 
> We need a new domain (the address you reach our website by). Our sadmin wants to move away from the Naruto motif, but stay within the confines of anime/manga.
> 
> ...



He also has Chidori Nagashi which could paralyze her if she comes close


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> heroeshaven.com
> heroesplaza.com
> etc.
> 
> heroes = reference to shonen



That´s again the try to combine two words.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 19, 2020)

maybe you should add the 8 letter thing to the first post? 

people keep posting these long domains


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That´s again the try to combine two words on its own.


whats wrong with combining again 


pepesunited.com


----------



## Trueno (Jan 19, 2020)

ShurikendureForums.org

Or 

MangaMonForums.org


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> maybe you should add the 8 letter thing to the first post?
> 
> people keep posting these long domains



I did now. Good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2020)

Son Of Man said:


> playraidshadowlegends.org
> Cash that check cuz


you wise
ill get in touch with them


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

Why don't you grab one of the names from the subsections and just use it as the title for the forum?

like *NewLeaf*

New = New forum/name
Leaf = Naruto/Konoha


too generic for lawyers to jump at it too

GreenLeaf could've worked too but you said an 8 character limit

you could always just change that subsections name into something else 

Edit: Nvm it is already taken


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Why don't you grab one of the names from the subsections and just use it as the title for the forum?
> 
> like *NewLeaf*
> 
> ...



For example. But that is completely taken. And the idea is to create something new. Own expression. It goes in direction of a combination.

A certain degree of genius is required  Maybe I need develop a AI for this too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 19, 2020)

zaruland.com

i mean. the old-timers would understand

edit: also zaru is a legit japanese word


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I just do not want the generic terms of that. That is is too much used and the best is taken. Unique ideas, like Ramenshop (which is all taken) or such. Something that every fan can recognize (at least a little) and is unique.


The problem with ramenshop.com is that it's not something that would attract the attention of people who are looking for a manga forum.

And I'm not sure what you mean by "every fan," but ninja themed terms aren't that good of an idea if you want to attract new posters since Naruto has ended.

That's why I recommended mangaboards.com because if someone is looking to discuss (any) manga or looking for recommendations, "mangaboards" sounds professional and it's straightforward: it's a message board where you discuss manga.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 19, 2020)

Apex


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 19, 2020)

naruhodoforums.org

naruhodofams.org

ningenfams.net

naniforums.org

ahogeforums.org

tsunderesymposium.com

yonkomacommons.net

mangofan.com

mangoforums.org


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> The problem with ramenshop.com is that it's not something that would attract the attention of people who are looking for a manga forum.
> 
> And I'm not sure what you mean by "every fan," but ninja themed terms aren't that good of an idea if you want to attract new posters since Naruto has ended.
> 
> That's why I recommended mangaboards.com because if someone is looking to discuss (any) manga or looking for recommendations, "mangaboards" sounds professional and it's straightforward: it's a message board where you discuss manga.



But that is not the point. We want our own thing. This generic thinking will not work. So there is no point (and taken).


----------



## Artist (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't know. I'll come back if I come up with something.


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> naruhodoforums.org
> 
> naruhodofams.org
> 
> ...



Consider not_a_combination_with_forums_and_such.com Its difficult.

Imagine the scene in the newest Eddie Murphy movie where name "Dolomite" was created (is a name for a mineral too). A flash of genius is needed. Not word combinations.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

@Mbxx you hate every suggestion


----------



## JFF (Jan 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Mbxx you hate every suggestion



I do not; but you see its difficult.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2020)

crimsoncomics.com
dbnotz.org
wantiwanki.ru

masteroshi.com
dropletzone.org
anisimulator.com

hearsay.org
savethenature.org
oulumanga.com

ybbanime.com
meatyshow.org
anipros.ru

mangatalk.com
animeposters.org
toonforce.com


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

Kunai.org


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 19, 2020)

girondia.com giron - japanese for debate

torondia.com - same


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

Theshuriken.org

theshuriken.com


----------



## Gex (Jan 19, 2020)

Ieafshadow.com


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

thefirstandthebestnarutoforum.org

thefirstandthebestnarutoforum.com

thefirstandthelastnarutoforum.org

thefirstandthelastnarutoforum.com


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2020)

aniclub.com
photoweeb.org
mreader.com
potatiswatch.com
readmangaz.com

easy way to get people to click on site cuz they google something like "read one piece comic online" and see a site named readmangaz.com/one_piece


----------



## Gex (Jan 19, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> thefirstandthebestnarutoforum.org
> 
> thefirstandthebestnarutoforum.com
> 
> ...



Or just

thelast.com

Naruto the Forums


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

Vejituh.com

Vejituh.org


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jan 19, 2020)

Well... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 if you wanted to Maintain the Nardo anesthetic you could go 
- Kyuubi forums 
-Kitsune forums
-NinNin forums.

Anime/Japan esque
-Nihon forums
-Gotaku 
-red dot forums


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2020)

No, keep it.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 19, 2020)

anikifan

nakamania


----------



## Chelydra (Jan 19, 2020)

Safespace.com


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 19, 2020)

Keep it simple, and easy to spell and remember.

*anime*forums .org/.com

*manga*forums .org/.com

*shounen*forums .org/.com


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

Forumsnaruto.org


----------



## Azaleia (Jan 19, 2020)

- Mememanga

- Believeit.org

- NFEternal

- KimetsuAcademia.com


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 19, 2020)

Okatu.com


----------



## Gex (Jan 19, 2020)

Vasekun.com


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 19, 2020)

Ishikari is a river in Japan so...

IshikariComics.org?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jan 19, 2020)

I like Shonenforums.com

Chosen-One.org
ShonenDestiny.org

Seeing as how our manga are organized into libraries and cafes

Shonen-Alexandria.org
TheGreatLibrary.com
TheShonenRepository.com
Manga-Library.com



Naruto said:


> Mbxx worries about copyright infringement a lot and wants to move as far away from trademarked iconography as possible and a number of people feel tying the site to a series that won't last forever is not ideal.



Name it HajimeIppoForums.com

That fucking series will never end


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

Also like others have said. Having manga in the name is the best for traffic. 

Mangaforum.org

Mangaforums.org

MangaVillage.com

MangaLeaf.com


----------



## Gledania (Jan 19, 2020)

Inb4 MaruForum  

@MaruUchiha @Santoryu @Light D Lamperouge 



Serious talk. The current name is good. If we Gonna change it..

UzumakiClub.org
Hokageway.com
NindoForums.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> ningenforums.org





Viole said:


> well if you are actually serious unlike 2 years ago where all it lead to was removal of .com to .org
> 
> shinobisekai.com
> 
> ...





Blackbeard said:


> laughtale.lol





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ninjaforums is kind of good too. Relates  to naruto without copyright issues and is so universal it might attract people just for googling




Damn, these are all good suggestions, especially laughtale.lol

I was gonna say ShonenForums.com but I see it's already been taken. My only original suggestion is jutsuforums, but that might be confusing.

ningenforums.com keeps the NF initials and is relevant.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 19, 2020)

8 letters, guys.

lafftale.com refers to one piece in a kek kind of way


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

Literally scrolling through all the  but still can't think of anything under 8 letters, creative, and would get the point across in a simple clear way without any confusion for new visitors


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 19, 2020)

NFaddicts.org

thegreatfanboywar.com


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 19, 2020)

hokage.com is available 


*Spoiler*: __ 



$115,700.00


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

why 8 letters doe ?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 19, 2020)

*Akatsuki* (暁, _Literally meaning:_ "Dawn" or "Daybreak")


"DayBreak"?

"New Dawn"?


sounds too obscure*

Edit: not obtuse... sorry


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 19, 2020)

Why have to be 8 letters?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 19, 2020)

Otakuweb.org


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> New Dawn"?


God no. We had a horrible poster named New Dawn.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)

Zoro.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Jan 19, 2020)

8 letters then

Konoha.com

Shinobi.com


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 19, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Consider not_a_combination_with_forums_and_such.com Its difficult.
> 
> Imagine the scene in the newest Eddie Murphy movie where name "Dolomite" was created (is a name for a mineral too). A flash of genius is needed. Not word combinations.


I see, how about these?

unlightening.org

destinesia.net

youniverse.org

afterclap.com

unkeyboardinated.org

jouska.com

moonwake.org

nugenani.net

boketto.net

apricity.org

piffle.com

wabisabi.org

mangata.com

mangotta.net

mangatta.org


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 19, 2020)

offpanel.org


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 19, 2020)

Dragon Ball forums


----------



## Ral (Jan 19, 2020)

At this rate.... NF is fucking DOOMED


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 19, 2020)

rin.net

rinkin.org


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 19, 2020)

naruforu.org


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Jan 19, 2020)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> Dragon Ball forums


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 19, 2020)

I like how they are asking you people to provide a name for a brand but the forums owner is offering you some meaningless prize as opposed a cut of the profits to be made from said brand.

Either that tells you how little respect he has for the average user or that NF is a forum that isnt worth a damn and he is just burning money to maintain it.

Or both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moldrew (Jan 19, 2020)

Mugiwaraforums


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 19, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Mugiwaraforums


8 letters
mugiwara.org


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 19, 2020)

Nippome.whatever
Comes up as nipple on autocorrect so double win.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 19, 2020)

borutoforums.org


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 19, 2020)

nf.ninja
ninja.ninja

@Mbxx @Naruto
dattebayo!


----------



## Amol (Jan 19, 2020)

Why my posts with suggestions were deleted? 
ninjaforums, ninjafan, pirateforums, piratefan, mangaforums, mangafan were in accord with initial OP. 
Man it is one thing to not use suggestions you don't like but at least you can keep the posts. Kinda asshole move to ask for suggestions and then start nuking posts of those who bother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 19, 2020)

mangasm.org


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 20, 2020)

You know how some big companies pay marketing millions of dollars just for a new name lmoa.

Our niche - Anime and Manga leaning towards Naruto and One Piece (One Piece is vital for traffic purpose especially on Fridays)

Secondary niche - Forum community. Etc mafia, battledome and erm Alley.

Anyway Thnaks for reading this post


----------



## Zeno (Jan 20, 2020)

otakucentral


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jan 20, 2020)

newanimefriend.com or newanimefriends.com


newotakufriends.com



newsenpai.com

 it moves a bit away from NF though

So probably one of these two as these are the shortest one I can think of:

weebnfam.com

or
weebnfan.com


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 20, 2020)

Greenbeastforums.gg


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

Weebs.com


----------



## scerpers (Jan 20, 2020)

narutoforums.info


----------



## scerpers (Jan 20, 2020)

ninjaspirit.tk


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 20, 2020)

Okatu.com


----------



## ho11ow (Jan 20, 2020)

Jojoreference.org


----------



## JayK (Jan 20, 2020)

Isn't kotaku closing down? 

Naming it after Tazmo might also be a pretty good idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

usebroforums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 20, 2020)

whats wrong with naruto forums, lets keep the legacy of naruto for as long as we stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> whats wrong with naruto forums, lets keep the legacy of naruto for as long as we stand!


it ended in 2014. less and less searches over the years.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 20, 2020)

@Keishin 
thats y its legacy and we have to keep it living for as long as we can xd

+ i'd search the forums by ohara library lmao


----------



## Kishido (Jan 20, 2020)

@T.D.A
@Naruto
@Mbxx 
I fucking swear... if *ningen forums *wins and T.D.A gets the praise for it I will fucking riot


----------



## Keishin (Jan 20, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Keishin
> thats y its legacy and we have to keep it living for as long as we can xd
> 
> + i'd search the forums by ohara library lmao


the owner wants more ppl not to keep it hanging till it breathes its last breath


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jan 20, 2020)

I think a good way to figure out a solid name for the forum is to figure out the core of NF. I haven't read all of the pages so I don't know if this suggestion came up or not, but I think this is a quick way to narrow down a suitable list of names.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure of a name but I'd pick something likely to show up in a search to increase the likelihood that we get traffic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jan 20, 2020)

How about Ultinme Forums? It means the ultimate anime forum. If someone types in "Best" or "ultimate" anime forum, that should be our tagline to lure them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 20, 2020)

goldenbyakugam.gb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gex (Jan 20, 2020)

bunshin.com


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

this "present" doesnt exist, does it ?


----------



## Amol (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this "present" doesnt exist, does it ?


This present is like One Piece. 
Hundreds would give suggestions for it in vain hope to get it but it was already destined for only one person from the start.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 20, 2020)

dbsforums.com


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

ShadowEdge.com


----------



## stealthblack (Jan 20, 2020)

sobamask.net


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 20, 2020)

8 <= letters
No combining of words
No brands
and what is the limit budget$ for registration and annual renewal? @Mbxx


----------



## vered (Jan 20, 2020)

Have no idea, but it's good to re brand it considering Naruto has ended years ago and Boruto alone can't carry the forum like Naruto has in the past and there are plenty of mangas now discussed in this forum. It's a good move to make this forum more accessible to manga and anime fans in general.

Whatever it is, it'll have to include Manga in its name to allow for more people to easily reach it through quick search.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 20, 2020)

OtakuForums.org
WeebCentral.org

...











HugeAnimeTiddies.org


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 20, 2020)

Kishido said:


> @T.D.A
> @Naruto
> @Mbxx
> I fucking swear... if *ningen forums *wins and T.D.A gets the praise for it I will fucking riot



can assure you it likely won't win. too long of a url.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 20, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> can assure you it likely won't win. too long of a url.



ningenforum = narutoforum


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 20, 2020)

Kishido said:


> ningenforum = narutoforum




I am telling you what was told about some of my names that were that long. They would be rejected cause of length. don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 20, 2020)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I like how they are asking you people to provide a name for a brand but the forums owner is offering you some meaningless prize as opposed a cut of the profits to be made from said brand.


I think you're a bit unfair. Finding a domain name to fit a certain theme isn't hard work, and it doesn't guarantee an increase in traffic or monetary gains either, and even if it does it's difficult to assess whether or not it has to do with the domain change or the actual work that will go into rebuilding the site. In fact there's a risk that the re-branding will cause a loss of traffic if not handled properly, and we've seen this with large companies .

And this risk isn't projected at us for making the suggestion, and if you do find a real gem there's nothing preventing you from parking the domain yourself.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Either that tells you how little respect he has for the average user or that NF is a forum that isnt worth a damn and he is just burning money to maintain it.
> 
> Or both




It's an estimate, but it seems like a normal working class salary, and this doesn't cover things like servers or a vBulletin licence.

But after Mbxx PM'd me I feel that he's going in the wrong direction when it comes to selecting the name.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

myheroforums.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Jan 20, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I am telling you what was told about some of my names that were that long. They would be rejected cause of length. don't shoot the messenger.



ningen.com


----------



## Gex (Jan 20, 2020)

leafng.com
Leaf Next Generation

or

leafnf.com
Leaf New Forums

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 20, 2020)

Kishido said:


> ningen.com


already registered along with .org .net

ningen.city


----------



## Kishido (Jan 20, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> already registered along with .org .net
> 
> ningen.city



ningen.fu


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 20, 2020)

I honestly think shonen.org wouldn't be the worst choice.

It's available
It's simple
It's a wide-spread word among the manga/anime community and also people in general to some extend
It's an actual word and not a brand
It's represents the majority content of the forums here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 20, 2020)

narurock.com

nin-forums.com

anikoi.com 

piratecove.com

nf-pirates.com

nf-forums.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The site is looking to rebrand. @Mbxx says he will give someone a present if they come up with an idea that we end up using.
> 
> We need a new domain (the address you reach our website by). Our sadmin wants to move away from the Naruto motif, but stay within the confines of anime/manga.
> 
> ...


What does the traffic of this site look like? 
What does it look like in relation to other anime forums? 
Is there anyway to use that data in a quantifiable way to see if the narutoforums 'brand' so to speak is supporting or detracting from growth?

I think clarity on some of these things would make deciding on a potential rebrand easier in a sense, but obviously understand that Mbxx is probably the only one with access to that data so if it's not sharable I understand.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

nfheroes.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jan 20, 2020)

Bunshin forums.com ?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jan 20, 2020)

Rasenforum?


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jan 20, 2020)

Ramenshop.org sounds nice, tbh.
 or Mangaforums if you're just trying to avoid being Naruto-based.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 20, 2020)

If we're being realistic about the fact that the site isn't going to grow, what's the harm in picking a weird domain?
Would make it cheap to keep nf.
Nf.fan, for example.

I also liked the ninjaforums suggestion a lot.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> _Chucklefu-_
> I'm afraid not


haah

good times with even just trying to give that name to a subsection


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't think other names are going to get more traction, so why even re-brand? 
Picking out anything else that's got to do with Naruto shouldn't be an option, since, why not just keep the original name then?

I myself don't really have any good alternatives. The "shounen" one sounds good though. Or anything general.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2020)

Link 2

Link 4

Just doing a quick cursory glance of threads on what the most popular anime forums where last year it looks like all the ones mentioned from animesuki to /r/anime they keep it relatively simple and use a name revolving around the word anime. So, it would seem like being generic in a sense is the key to growth as it probably come up in the most common searches for anime forums. Something combining Anime and a unique word I'd think would be the best option to both follow that trend and stand out.

assuming the objective is to grow.


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 20, 2020)

nf.live
nf.rip


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 20, 2020)

Anikee said:


> Ramenshop.org sounds nice, tbh.


Would sound like you could buy ramen here, bad idea.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jan 20, 2020)

Zeta42 said:


> Would sound like you could buy ramen here, bad idea.


You're right. I didn't think really think it through. Ramenforums is thus also a bad idea, I guess.

Mangaforums is therefore the remaining option from the ones I provided, however it's apparently an already owned domain name and goes for a staggering $3000.


----------



## Source of Hate (Jan 20, 2020)

myfinalforum
or
finalforum


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 20, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> And this risk isn't projected at us for making the suggestion, and if you do find a real gem there's nothing preventing you from parking the domain yourself.



I think you're missing my point deliberately so.




Justiciar said:


> It's an estimate, but it seems like a normal working class salary, and this doesn't cover things like servers or a vBulletin licence.
> 
> But after Mbxx PM'd me I feel that he's going in the wrong direction when it comes to selecting the name.



hah, hah ah man..okay

Though that goes to my other point, after expenses if all he's pulling down is about 12-20 grand a year at a high end, generous estimate then he should either sell the site to those amongst us who have offered to buy it or get rid of it...Simply put the staff on this site are the single greatest hindrance to its success, the culture of insane cliques, political correctness and mental discord they breed for their own ends makes this place about as appealing as sex with a leper and a name change aint gonna fix that problem.

Hosting the site in the EU with restrictive thought crime laws and insanely complex copyright nonsense is going to be another hurdle, that will inevitably damn this forum no matter what anyone of us does to try stop it.

There's no point in keeping this place alive if the very continent in which its hosted and the very people who run it are hellbent on its destruction.

The solution should be to move to a neutral nation, host wise and then consider rebranding..conversely the name alone won't be enough. All other big time forums offer something..to their users even Spacebattles has its own merchandise and is working on creating its own services.

What does NF offer? Beyond an endless collective of malicious actors, attention whores and clowns? Because I'm pretty sure twitter has already cornered the market on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2020)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I think you're missing my point deliberately so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I agree that NF is 100% driven by clique culture and that the moderation team and staff are major reason for that I'm not entirely sure it is a conscious movement to do so. Part, of the problem with recruiting from the community is that those people will be a reflection of that community.

Having thought about it after your post I do agree that a rebrand is useless if the culture of the site remains the same. It's not welcoming even if a decent chunk of people here are nice. We are a small niche forum where in each section there is a clique that attempts to hold dominion over it by shitting on anyone they choose not to like. In 2020 long past the heyday of the forum format why would anyone subject themselves to that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jan 20, 2020)

the section cliques are sort of unavoidable though. you won't find many people who are equally dedicated to following basketball, one piece, boruto, hxh, participating in the general shonen jiraya vs itachi type battledome shitshow, shedding crocodile tears over the orange man's tweets, marvel comics, game of thrones etc ad nauseam.

it's a actually a pretty big forum and people tend to go to the section they're most invested in. yes, i know i'm being a bit of a captain obvious here.



Son Goku said:


> It's not welcoming even if a decent chunk of people here are nice.



is it unwelcoming though?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 20, 2020)

Son Goku said:


> While I agree that NF is 100% driven by clique culture and that the moderation team and staff are major reason for that I'm not entirely sure it is a conscious movement to do so. Part, of the problem with recruiting from the community is that those people will be a reflection of that community.
> 
> Having thought about it after your post I do agree that a rebrand is useless if the culture of the site remains the same. It's not welcoming even if a decent chunk of people here are nice. We are a small niche forum where in each section there is a clique that attempts to hold dominion over it by shitting on anyone they choose not to like. In 2020 long past the heyday of the forum format why would anyone subject themselves to that?



intersection rivalry isn't necessarily the problem and girafarig points out that's inevitable.

The problem is the staff have zero accountability and they are barring two or three exceptions all universally malicious actors and unless they're purged or placed under a set of really strict rules set up against them by the userbase the site is going to continue to lose traffic...then you have the site owner himself who..is..well..volatile to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saitama (Jan 20, 2020)

shonen.fan,    shonen.fans,    shonen-fan.com,    animefan.com,    anifans.co

dattebayo.org

neet.buzz,    neets.buzz

konoha.buzz


----------



## Izaya X (Jan 20, 2020)

MangaWorld.com


----------



## pjsasuke (Jan 20, 2020)

I haven't read the suggestions made by others so far. But here are my suggestion. What about shounenisland.org?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 20, 2020)

Gear5.net

Ironicweebs.com

KnightsofYami.org

0to9.com

Coolestguy.net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jan 20, 2020)

Yonkoset.net


----------



## Steven (Jan 20, 2020)

EdensZeroForums.org


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> EdensZeroForums.org


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been here a long time but never really contributed to the overall site. This has always been a pretty nice site to come to and see discussions and spoilers for upcoming chapters and the people here have always been very civil.  At least in the threads I've been to lol.  It's been a nice little haven of discussion for different manga over the years and in wanting to distance yourself from a brand name to feel more safe from cease & desists and such, I can think of one idea to encompass everything:

mangahaven.com (or .net; both are available)


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the section cliques are sort of unavoidable though. you won't find many people who are equally dedicated to following basketball, one piece, boruto, hxh, participating in the general shonen jiraya vs itachi type battledome shitshow, shedding crocodile tears over the orange man's tweets, marvel comics, game of thrones etc ad nauseam.
> 
> it's a actually a pretty big forum and people tend to go to the section they're most invested in. yes, i know i'm being a bit of a captain obvious here.
> 
> ...


I would say that it's the fine line between welcoming and unwelcoming and varies wildly by section. Every sub-section will obviously have a dedicated core of users because of their commitment to the topic over others, but often times the reaction to new members there is volatile


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> intersection rivalry isn't necessarily the problem and girafarig points out that's inevitable.
> 
> The problem is the staff have zero accountability and they are barring two or three exceptions all universally malicious actors and unless they're purged or placed under a set of really strict rules set up against them by the userbase the site is going to continue to lose traffic...then you have the site owner himself who..is..well..volatile to say the least.


The way in which certain cliques act to newcomers is a problem. To me it comes across like you have a particular bone to pick with the staff that transcends this conversation, because it's a multifaceted problem you're talking about and the issues with the staff are not the start of the problem but the culmination of one.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 21, 2020)

Son Goku said:


> I would say that it's the fine line between welcoming and unwelcoming and varies wildly by section. Every sub-section will obviously have a dedicated core of users because of their commitment to the topic over others, but often times the reaction to new members there is volatile



It depends..the OBD for example, probably should be as unwelcoming as possible specifically so that only the most emotionally mature, thick skinned and knowledgeable posters decide to stick around..Vs debate culture all over the internet has always been extremely exclusive..a nerd fight debater isn't a member of the forum, he's a member of that niche first and foremost and a member of that section second.

It's a hobby designed for enthusiasts and enthusiasts only. Rumblers aren't part of CBR, vs debaters aren't part of Spacebattles and OBD isn't part of NF...its all part of "fictional battle culture" they're all a breed apart and hold themselves separate from the forums that host those sections.

The alley and the Cafe have no reason to be the way they are..and its made worse because the staff are sycophantic towards those sections.




Son Goku said:


> The way in which certain cliques act to newcomers is a problem. To me it comes across like you have a particular bone to pick with the staff that transcends this conversation, because it's a multifaceted problem you're talking about and the issues with the staff are not the start of the problem but the culmination of one.



Considering the staff have done everything in their power to foster the depraved culture of two of the most unstable and detrimental sections of the forum? Not especially.

They are two problems that feed into each other.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Though that goes to my other point, after expenses if all he's pulling down is about 12-20 grand a year at a high end, generous estimate then he should either sell the site to those amongst us who have offered to buy it or get rid of it...Simply put the staff on this site are the single greatest hindrance to its success, *the culture of insane cliques, political correctness and mental discord they breed for their own ends* makes this place about as appealing as sex with a leper and a name change aint gonna fix that problem.




But I agree with that PC shit that needs to stop asap.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2020)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> It's a hobby designed for enthusiasts and enthusiasts only. Rumblers aren't part of CBR, vs debaters aren't part of Spacebattles and OBD isn't part of NF...its all part of "fictional battle culture" they're all a breed apart and hold themselves separate from the forums that host those sections.
> 
> The alley and the Cafe have no reason to be the way they are..and its made worse because the staff are sycophantic towards those sections.


People feel more strongly about real world events than fictional ones?  The shock!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> People feel more strongly about real world events than fictional ones?  The shock!


Depends on the narrative, if you want  to talk about real life issues on a forum made to discuss Japanese manga then well  YEAH!

And he has a point that the staff is not balanced or neutral but I digress.
Also to excuse the decisions as them been human and their decisions are based on their believes as I once did show that is the root of the problem.Humans are emotional. A human that sees the good in bad is something hard to find.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Depends on the narrative, if you want  to talk about real life issues on a forum made to discuss Japanese manga then well  YEAH!
> 
> And he has a point that the staff is not balanced or neutral but I digress.


The last time the forum was strictly about Naruto was early 2005.  The fact that there even is an OBD section separate from the NBD section shows that.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The last time the forum was strictly about Naruto was early 2005.  The fact that there even is an OBD section separate from the NBD section shows that.


I agree on that, I came here as an One Piece Fan, the name should change but that was not my point there.

The name should be generic to manga but also keep it's formal initials.

nf.home
nf.animehome
nf.mangadiscusion
nf.manga

etc.

But I think it is Mbxx's decision, it is his site and money.

Or he can think about 10-30-50 names set a pool and we can do a discussion on it.

Or someone can search the thread, Mbxx can choose what would be better for the index and make a smaller pool or he can just pick one 
etc.

@Naruto


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 21, 2020)

I do believe mine got the most "wins". 

Do I get part ownership of the website now or...?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 21, 2020)

tidha.org


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 21, 2020)

shadownf.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jan 21, 2020)

mangabender.com 

(since most of the users trying to do this. it could fit in both ways)


----------



## son_michael (Jan 21, 2020)

SuperJumpForums 

- your source for everything Shounen Jump and beyond.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 22, 2020)

no branding lol and eight-letters max.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2020)

Austin said:


> The fact we haven't changed names yet is honestly wild


the name narutoforums has long term recognition, if you change the name then no one will know what the fuck happened and the place will loose a lot more clicks and traffic. If bmxx its worries about ip troubles then he should sell the forum, which would be better than kill the forum.


----------



## zorokuma (Jan 22, 2020)

idk, I really like EastBlue Shinobi. incorporating the 2 most famous mangas


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 22, 2020)

Owarida.org


----------



## Kid Naruto (Jan 22, 2020)

KIDNARUTOHOKAGE.ORG


----------



## ModernFunkonomics52 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rasengarden.com


----------



## Deleted member 244537 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nastafy.com

Last attempt at this that should fit all the criteria. Its basically an anagram of the word fantasy which a pretty big genre that is discussed on this forum period.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 23, 2020)

It can't be longer than eight letters. eight letters is the max.


----------



## Zemmix (Jan 23, 2020)

Clearly, the best option is "Shonen-Shanty".


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 23, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> It can't be longer than eight letters. eight letters is the max.


Eighteen.org/com


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 23, 2020)

Anything anime/manga related but not named after that trash series Naruto


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2020)

Vegetaforums.com


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2020)

ningenforums.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Jan 23, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 23, 2020)

KingdomHeartsIsUchiha.com


----------



## Bonney (Jan 24, 2020)

MissingN.in


Anyway, so you want it to be 8 or less letters, somehow trying to keep the NF in there, but no word combos, should embody the site or represent all us fans and be the equivalent of an invented term like Dollarmite that'll have appeal and stick?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 24, 2020)

nf-haven.com

A refuge for fans of any medium...


----------



## AKM (Jan 24, 2020)

nardofox
nardofab
nardofan

niftyfun
nerdyfun
nastyfun

nerdfest
nerdfood
nerdfact
nerdfist
nerdfeed

newfable

I don't know


----------



## trocollo (Jan 24, 2020)

So is this still a thing? Like it's gonna happen is months or years?

Random suggestions so this post it's not totally off topic:
NakaFox
NaForum
NetFoe
(actually the use of .net coud help with NF maybe just reversing the letters and having a name with F and ends with .net)

Btw, what's good site to check the avability/price of the domains? So if there is paywall we can also exclude somethig?


----------



## Stelios (Jan 24, 2020)

If anything NF is the brand of this place.
We call ourselves NFers as well.

so NForum or NForums or NFboards

but that is only cool for oldfags that get the reference and I doubt that it will attract new users. Something to indicate that this is for anime would be in order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 24, 2020)

nioforums.net or com or what ever

NIOFORUMS

Nio is a word in Japanese and also sounds like Neo= New.
So its like playing with the changing of the guard/name.
Nio in Japanese means
Benevolent Kings they are guardians of the Buddhist temples in Japan.

also it keeps the

NF moniker


Or even niomanga.org

My Research

*Spoiler*: __ 



NIŌ GUARDIANS (BENEVOLENT KINGS)
PROTECT ENTRANCE GATE AT TEMPLES


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not sure why Naruto hasn't added this link in the opening post.





Mbxx said:


> As help:
> 
> for domain checking.
> 
> So not suggest taken domain names. That´s pointless.





I had an exchange with Mbxx and it seems like he wants something like a name of a unicorn company (Google, Tiktok, Mixi Thumblr, etc.) something that's unique, stands out and brandable. Which to me sounds weird, because it doesn't seem like he has any intentions of extending this beyond a vBulletin board.

The best course of action would be to update the current name: narutoforums.org with the primary critiques in mind.

The .org extension. This is plainly speaking undesirable. You want a .com (this helps with SEO rankings and plainly looks better).
"Naruto," is a brand of a franchise with fading relevance.
"Forums" shouldn't be part of the SLD, but part of the subdomain.
For you who aren't too familiar with dominating, let me just clarify this, let's take: 

www = subdomain
ningen = second level domain (SLD)
com = top level domain (TLD)

When you buy a domain, what you own is a combination of a SLD and TLD. And with that you can add any subdomain you want. So if you own "ningen.com" you also own "," "store.ningen.com," "forums.ningen.com," etc.

What professional companies tend to do is to relocate webshops and forums to different subdomains. This is why "forums" really shouldn't be in the SLD.


I'm going to throw out another suggestion, although it's not necessarily the direction I would've taken if it wasn't for Mbxx's request, and that is:



It's available
It's a play on the word oni which is a recognized term in the anime and manga community.
It's extremely short (5 letters)
The mascot is an oni with a club that tells you you're about to "get onied" (never really explaining what he/she means).
It's recognizable and easy to remember.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2020)

anime-virgins.biz


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 24, 2020)

shadownf.com for the win.


----------



## Crow (Jan 25, 2020)

NinJump Forums


Has a Naruto reference (nin)
Has a Shonen Jump reference (NinJump sounds like Shonen Jump
Keeps the NF 
Pick it pwease


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 27, 2020)

Edited out dattebayo.org as a suggestion since someone already suggested it earlier.

TheAllMight.org could work, considering how widely popular Boku no Hero academia is right now, and the name suggested here could bring in those who are familiar with Boku no Hero academia, which is pretty much almost everyone who watches anime at this point.


----------



## Justiciar (Jan 27, 2020)

Pro tip, try to limit it to .com, because any other extension will lose out on search results, bleed traffic to the corresponding .com domain, not to mention that non-.com domains are associated with malware and scammers; and if Mbxx settles for another extension, the future acquisition of the .com might be pricey.

Keep in mind that owning a .com is like owning the brand. That's why they're sometimes worth 1,000 times as much as the second most valuable extension of the same SLD.

Most phones come with a .com key when you look up domains.



And in Windows [Ctrl + Enter] adds a .com to your online search. If you search for "narutoforums" and then hold [Ctrl] and press [Enter] you'll be directed to narutoforums.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 28, 2020)

Sad to hear of a name change. Granted, I was around for the last one but it stayed basically the same. 

I say just go with "NF" or keep it vaguely Naruto-related. This site was a significant part of a lot of peoples' lives over the years and many of us look back on our "NF days" with emotion (of varying degrees ). Most all of us came here originally for Naruto, even if that's not why we stayed; don't like to think of it changing to some other fandom that only half of the old crowd cares about at all.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 28, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That´s actually not a bad approach. Too bad isekai.com is taken.


@Viole
 Shinobi is not the most asociated word with Japan, it is Samurai/ sword etc.

Even in its history the Shogunate was based on Samurais, ninja were assassins.

Even Naruto has Samurais and a katana is the something that anyone knows about.

90% of mangas have this.

Shin-obi and ninjas are made popular in the west by Naruto but vs Samurais is night and day.

Films, manga, anime, games, history etc Samurai outpace ninjas 100 to 1.


----------



## Son Of Man (Jan 28, 2020)

Derby


----------



## kluang (Jan 28, 2020)

Ningendo


----------



## Venom (Jan 28, 2020)

Nakamanga.com/org/net


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 29, 2020)

Mbxxrealm would be nice


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 30, 2020)

I like the shonen suggestions. Shonen something. Most of the manga covered are shonen.

If 'shonen' is too foreign and that's bad for traffic we can anglicize it and do youngboys.org.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jan 31, 2020)

Serious question, are you guys being bullied by Viz?

Because they've been shutting down and putting pressure on folks left and right. I heard they're creating forums too. They taking out all competition. Every big anime/manga forum and hosting sites have been acting weird and making sudden changes in the last month. Viz and crunchyroll are responsible for a lot of it. They're the fucking mafia lol.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2020)

naridoforums.com

Serious suggestions:

mangaforums
mangaworld
mangaverse

That last one might cause confusion bc of the Marvel mangaverse, so it's perhaps less ideal.

Edit: Oh, just 8 letters, huh.

nf-forum? (Short for Naruto Fan forum, but the name can just be NF Forums or some variation thereof. Lots of brands and domains have done similar moves in order to drop the branding but keep the domain or name otherwise consistent)


----------



## accountmaker (Feb 1, 2020)

sasukeforums


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2020)

they can make it and still won't be as good as one of these forums because they are in the corporate world and have to appeal to sponsors and the brand.


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 1, 2020)

nfexit.net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm pretty bad at this but I guess I'll try.
How about using a Japanese word that often comes up in anime/manga, for traffic?  I barely watch anime anymore so I can't think of one now. I know from the past that many sites used the word "genki", "otaku", and "shounen", so probably not those words. 
I also like some of the titles and sub-titles already used on this forum like Anbu Central, the NF cafe, the Konoha Times, etc......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 1, 2020)

bentoforums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Feb 2, 2020)

anything with Otaku:

OtakuHaven
Otaku-Con
OtakuStyle
MyOtaku

I bet others can think of better ones


----------



## Fishmaster (Feb 4, 2020)

fishforums


----------



## Freija (Feb 4, 2020)

wasteofyouthforums.org


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

Freija said:


> wasteofyouthforums.org






Milady said:


> I'm pretty bad at this but I guess I'll try.
> How about using a Japanese word that often comes up in anime/manga, for traffic?  I barely watch anime anymore so I can't think of one now. I know from the past that many sites used the word "genki", "otaku", and "shounen", so probably not those words.
> I also like some of the titles and sub-titles already used on this forum like Anbu Central, the NF cafe, the Konoha Times, etc......



Akatsuki Den ?
Kakusei Theatre?

Whats the branding for this place anyway? @Naruto 

That comment reminds me of this


SHONEN YO KITTE KUREEEE


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 7, 2020)

naruhina.com?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 8, 2020)

Animoo.com

Give NF-chan a cow ear headband and done.


----------



## illyana (Feb 8, 2020)

forums.narutofan.com


----------



## Toph (Feb 8, 2020)

weebforums.org


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 9, 2020)

MangaFan.com


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2020)

@Naruto any update on this..I feel like I gave some of the best names out. So.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2020)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> @Naruto any update on this..I feel like I gave some of the best names out. So.



Mbxx was supposed to pick from suggestions if he liked any, he hasn't said a word about this in this entire period. We've asked a couple times.

Sorry.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx was supposed to pick from suggestions if he liked any, he hasn't said a word about this in this entire period. We've asked a couple times.
> 
> Sorry.



it's all good buddy.


----------



## Ral (Feb 11, 2020)

yanf.com/yetanothernarutoforum.com


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Ral said:


> yanf.com/yetanothernarutoforum.com


----------



## Lurko (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey it's Nf...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2020)

owaridaforums.com


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2020)

weebforums.com


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2020)

Well I s’pose you wanna keep NF as the shorthand, so why not go with ninjafan.com? It’s eight letters long, is still NF and of course Naruto was a ninja.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 22, 2020)

I like Narutoforums.


----------



## Hayumi (Feb 24, 2020)

NarutoFandomWorld.org 
RamenBowl.com
Ninjas and Bento.com


----------



## T-Pein™ (Feb 26, 2020)

NARDOForums.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 27, 2020)

Simon said:


> forniteforums


I'm tellin ya now this is your best bet, can you imagine the amount of traffic we'd start getting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2020)

jakecena.org


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 7, 2020)

Can we get this done quick? 

Nintendontforum.com sounds cool
Ningenforums.com 
Naniforum.com

Whatevers, we need to change it asap imo


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 9, 2020)

www . tatakai . org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 10, 2020)

Isekai.com would have been massive in this day and age where isekai series are popping out everywhere.


----------



## LastRealYeet (Apr 11, 2020)

anifan(s)


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 11, 2020)

sasukeforums.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## accountmaker (Apr 11, 2020)

or fucking goshounen.com or shounengo.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackGod (Apr 11, 2020)

Boomboomroom.net


----------



## Kid Naruto (Apr 12, 2020)

KIDNARUTO.org


----------



## 123fire (Apr 12, 2020)

Kawasara4ever.com


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2020)

forum.otakupilgrim.com
mangasanctuary.com
covidmangaforums.com
forum.covidrefugees.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 12, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm tellin ya now this is your best bet, can you imagine the amount of traffic we'd start getting.


*You don't want this.*


Jizznificent said:


> mangasanctuary.com


I actually like that one.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 12, 2020)

everyone not listening to OP should have their entries denied. haha.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2020)

kamigenki.com


----------



## Santí (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for your suggestions and inputs, everyone. We will no longer be taking any further suggestions at this time, so I'll be locking this thread.


----------

